# Come on, everyone...show us your turtle signs!!



## Yvonne G (Oct 30, 2012)

This thread was inspired by Karleyreed, who just got a new beware of turtle sign. I thought it would be fun to see what kinds of signs all of you have too. Here are mine:

This one is on the outside of Dudley's pen. You can barely see him in the upper right corner:







I must have jiggled my arm when I snapped this picture. This sign is of a radiated tortoise and it says, "Slow Traffic" it is in the leopard pen:






I have a bunch of these. I haven't figured out where to put them yet, but I'm thinking on each tortoise/turtle pen of the type in the sticker:







And this one is just for fun:






And last bu not least, my door mat. My sister gave me this one:







So, come on, everyone...let's see what signs YOU all have!


----------



## cherylim (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 30, 2012)

I can hardly read it. Does it say, "Beware of the ??"


----------



## cherylim (Oct 30, 2012)

You make a very good point!


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Oct 30, 2012)

emysemys said:


> I can hardly read it. Does it say, "Beware of the ??"



It says "beware of tortoise"  Nice signs by the way!


----------



## kurmaraja12 (Oct 30, 2012)

A children's sign that i got my little one's name on when i was in Venice. The tile says "beware of the tortoise" in Italian.


----------



## karleyreed (Oct 30, 2012)

Seen as I did inspire you and what not, I may aswel show you it haha.


----------



## bigred (Oct 30, 2012)

Took awhile for me to find this, here you go


----------



## wellington (Oct 30, 2012)

Very cool signs. I don't have one. Don't want anyone to know what I have in my yard. Too close of lots.


----------



## Vincentdhr (Oct 30, 2012)

Here is my adorable turtle sign. I got it at the Birch Aquarium!


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Oct 30, 2012)

Here are 2 of mine, I took them down for the storm, the leather string broke on the small while taking it down so I am going to replace both before hanging them back up.The other pic is not really of a sign but I like this guy, he peddled his butt off yesterday in those high winds and kept that silly smile on his face the whole time.


----------



## muffinjenn (Oct 31, 2012)

Len said:


> The other pic is not really of a sign but I like this guy, he peddled his butt off yesterday in those high winds and kept that silly smile on his face the whole time.


Too cute Len! What a trooper! 

I don't have any signs but thought I would share this guy my husband got for me on our honeymoon





And then this on our first anniversary


----------



## DrewsLife727 (Oct 31, 2012)

These are really cool! I should get a sign now haha


----------



## Blakem (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## wellington (Oct 31, 2012)

Great signs everyone. Some really unique ones. Love the sea turtle and the tortoise riding a bike. Great anniversary present too. Wish I'd get that kind of present.


----------



## jessrich87 (Oct 31, 2012)

I want that doormat!


----------



## itsmeshell (Nov 1, 2012)

I made this sign for his enclosure it has 2 sides so I can flip it over and change it


I made this sign for his enclosure it has 2 sides so I can flip it over and change it


I made this sign for his enclosure it has 2 sides so I can flip it over and change it


----------



## laney (Nov 3, 2012)

My new sign I bought today





And the one I bought with my tort


----------



## testtudude (Nov 3, 2012)

Love everyone's tort stuff We collect everything tortoise. Our friends love to look around and find all our little hidden tort trinkets we have collected from all over. This all came to a head when my girlfriend brought home a tortoise statue I had to use a forklift to move. Literally! Weighs at least 400lbs. I am planning on growing various mosses and lichens on it to have a living green tort statue.  Gonna b awesome!


----------



## laney (Nov 3, 2012)

Cooool


----------

